# Any South Africans Living In Italy?



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

Are there any SAfricans living in Italy or do they all just move to France? Or maybe the SAfricans living in Italy don't make use of the forum?

I would like to network with SAfricans living in Italy as I'm planning to move there myself in another year. 

It would be nice to know how they find things in their new country and how well or bad they are settling in. 

Please guys, talk to me!


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

hi Fellow South African! Are you living in France at the moment? We are currently in Uk, but looking into moving either to France or Italy. What is your experience like of France?


----------



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

*SAfricans Living in Italy*



Lieschen said:


> hi Fellow South African! Are you living in France at the moment? We are currently in Uk, but looking into moving either to France or Italy. What is your experience like of France?


Hi,

I'm only planning to move to Italy beginning of 2014, and still living in SA. So I can't be of much help to you. Why not visit the South African forum? I saw a few posts from SAfricans living/planning a move in/to France. I haven't seen any for SAfricans/italy.

All the best with your latest move, and post new thread once you've arrived in either country!


----------

